# TurnKey Internet, Inc Announces Customer Loyalty Bonus this Black Friday – up to 80% Off for Life



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 25, 2014)

LATHAM, NEW YORK (November 24, 2014) – Sustainable IT solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced today the launch of their 2014 Black Friday Deals offering some of the best cloud services, datacenter facility services, and web hosting offers for 2014.

TurnKey Internet is known for running its eagerly-awaited, industry-leading Black Friday specials, and this year is no different. TurnKey Internet is offering 80% off for the life of nearly every product they offer – cloud servers, dedicated servers, virtual private servers, cPanel web hosting, Microsoft Windows web hosting, enterprise colocation services, SEO optimized web hosting, and much more. More information can be found at https://www.turnkeyinternet.net/bf.


In a bold move in contrast to other companies that exclude the best seasonal deals from existing clients - TurnKey is also rewarding its existing clients with a loyalty bonus for any client wishing to take advantage of a new cloud service by making the 80% off for life deal available on a new purchase and adding on a bonus free month of service for every previous year of loyalty.


“We love our loyal clients and I’m truly excited this year to announce our loyalty bonus during this promotion.” Remarked Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet.  “While cable companies offer intro 12 month rates to new clients only, or the phone companies exclude existing clients from the best deals, TurnKey is focused on giving back to our loyal clients with added bonuses on top of access to the very best cloud hosted services.  Last year exceeded all expectations- and I am happy we are offering deals like these to our valued clients and potential new clients across the globe. “

About Turnkey Internet
Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service green data center and leading provider of sustainable web hosting and IT solutions. From its SSAE 16 Type 2 and ENERGY STAR® certified facility in Latham, NY—New York's Tech Valley Region—TurnKey offers web hosting, communication services, web-based IT systems, software as a service (SaaS), enterprise colocation services, and computing as a service to clients in more than 150 countries. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media.


----------

